# Bi-colour Dottyback Vs, Royal Gramma



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

So I have been looking to get my hands on a royal gramma and found someone who had listed both a gramma and royal dottyback in stock. When I called about availability I was told they had the bi-colour dotty in stock and that it was basically the same colour, size, and temperament as the gramma. So my question is this goes against everything I've read that dotty's are aggressive and will attack other fish and kill shrimp while the gramma is a relatively peaceful fish. Any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Dottybacks are a-holes! Big difference between the 2. Unless you've got a big tank and fish that can handle themselves, don't get one.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Thats what I had thought, but this person was pretty adamant they were the same which made me question my info.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Royals have the dot and are prettier. They are usually shy and hang upside down under rock ledges. they act up


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

go with a purple dottyback if you can find one. That's what I have and they're super passive and get along with the tank


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Between the 2 fish in question, the Royal Gramma is a good tank citizen. So if you want the bi colour look, go with the Royal.
However, not all dottyback are aggressive, and there are some, including the one Alt listed, which are great fish to keep.
You are right not to trust the word of someone when it sounds different than what you believe. Especially if they are trying to sell one fish instead of another.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

BIGSHOW has purple basslets.... or did recently....


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Hmmm I actually saw a purple basslet at Kraken's yesterday and really liked him. Plus it was a captive bred one from ORA which I also like. Thanks for the tip


----------

